# How big do you think he'll get?



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I know Iorek's still young, and right now he's in that awkward stage where his head is too small for his body and he still looks real lanky, etc., but just out of plain curiosity I wanted to get some thoughts/opinions on what size he _might_ be as an adult. *(Basically, what his head size and overall size might be?)* Some people have said he'll be about medium-sized, while others have said he'll be over the standard. 

What do you guys think?

(He's about 6 months in these pictures)



























17 weeks









As a younger puppy

(7 weeks)



























(8 weeks)









His sire:
SG Ali von den Schwedenschanzen - German Shepherd Dog

















His dam:
Elsa von dem Waldkonig - German Shepherd Dog

















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, for starters, how much does he weigh now?

How big are his parents?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

without any current weight information or information on his parents, i'm going to be the smart aleck who says "He'll be as big as his genetics tell him to be!"


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

How big were his parents?

They both look to be about medium build, so I would think he should be around their size. However, sometimes pups take on genes from past generations and grow A LOT larger than their parents!

My boy was 35lbs at 4 months and now at 6 months he is 55lbs. He is a working line, and now his mothers size, his dad was about 70lbs. So both medium build parents, his whole litter just seems to be taking on a larger size(she had 12 LARGE pups, 1st litter). My 2 year old female is 55lbs and the largest of her litter by about 5lbs or so, she is 55 lbs. Her mom was 50 lbs and her dad was almost 90lbs, there were only 4 females born all, her sisters are smaller than her though.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I think he's around 45-50 lbs at 6 1/2 months. (I haven't weighed him in a while..I usually weigh him at Petsmart or in the vet's office, but I haven't taken him to either lately) I remember his breeder saying his sire was a little over the standard at about 68cm; I'm not sure about his dam, but from meeting her in person I think she's a pretty good sized female. (though that probably doesn't help much; sorry!) 

I should also add that he was the second smallest in the litter, even though his breeder did mention that when the litter grew up they would all be about the same size, with maybe a few inches difference. 

I know size isn't everything, but I don't want people thinking he's a female all his life either. (I have had several people ask me or assume he was a female)


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Hard to tell from pictures, especially because each one goes through a growth spurt at a different time. My boy was about 50 lbs at 6 months and his sire/dam were 95/60. We wanted something in the middle, well at 16 months he's now 26 inches tall and 80 lbs. Still has some filling out to do but it looks like we're going to be somewhere in the 80-90+ range. You have a male, so most likely he will be around his sire's size, unless there are some bigger/smaller dogs up the genetic ladder.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I found this website today - How to Calculate Adult Dog Weight During Puppyhood | The Daily Puppy

Not sure how accurate their math is, but you can try it. It's supposedly for a mixed breed puppy... not sure what the difference would be. 

Take the weight of your medium to large mixed-breed puppy at 14 weeks and multiple it by 2. Halve the weight of your puppy at 14 weeks and add it to the total of the weight at 14 weeks multiplied by 2. For example, if your puppy weighs 20 pounds at 14 weeks multiple 20 by 2 to get 40 pounds. Add 10 pounds (1/2 of 20) to the 40 pounds. Your puppy's adult weight will be about 50 pounds.

I found another site that you can actually add the puppy's breed. (The difference is quite a bit between the two sites) http://www.puppyweights.com/


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> I found this website today - How to Calculate Adult Dog Weight During Puppyhood | The Daily Puppy
> 
> Not sure how accurate their math is, but you can try it. It's supposedly for a mixed breed puppy... not sure what the difference would be.
> 
> ...


I tried this with two of my dogs and it is only off by a few pounds...although my female has not reached her full adult weight, I guesstimate that in the end it will only be off by 8 lbs or so!

Also, to the OP, don't worry about people assuming he is a female, they tend to do that with the working lines because they are used to seeing the show lines who are much bigger.

In the working line world, my female gets mistaken for a male quite often because of her larger head - but she is still only 55lbs...its not unusual for smaller males to be in these lines (Height wise) they will usually just weigh more as adults due to the muscle.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

He looks wonderfully proportioned to me- such a gorgeous boy! 

I tried that second link, and it said my pup will be classed as 'large' but 31% under the average weight for the GSD breed- I don't think that will be the case, but we'll see.


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> I found this website today - How to Calculate Adult Dog Weight During Puppyhood | The Daily Puppy
> 
> Not sure how accurate their math is, but you can try it. It's supposedly for a mixed breed puppy... not sure what the difference would be.
> 
> ...


I just tried the second link and there is no way that is accurate... I'm not sure what my gsd's weight is right now at exactly one year (haven't weighed him in awhile), but I know he was 13 pounds at 8 weeks. I put the information in and according to the website, he will be 39 pounds, full-grown... No way. He's at the very least, 75lbs right now. He was around 60lbs at 6 months but his growing has slowed significantly (although he's currently going through a growth spurt).

Anyway, all I'm saying is that the OP shouldn't worry too much if they use that website


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, the site is a lot different than the calculations. I did it with my GSD and the website said he'll be 79lbs, the math problem told me 104lbs. Quite the stretch!!! 
I was just sharing....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kittilicious said:


> I found this website today - How to Calculate Adult Dog Weight During Puppyhood | The Daily Puppy
> 
> Not sure how accurate their math is, but you can try it. It's supposedly for a mixed breed puppy... not sure what the difference would be.
> 
> ...


This was accurate for my dog. 28lbs X 2 = 56 .... 28lbs / 2 = 14 .... 56 + 14 = 70.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Ugh! Don't say that! LMAO Say the link was accurate! A 100lb Knuckles? Good Lord! (his littermate would be 130lbs!) I liked the 80lbs so much better...

Anyone else find it accurate?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kittilicious said:


> Ugh! Don't say that! LMAO Say the link was accurate! A 100lb Knuckles? Good Lord! (his littermate would be 130lbs!) I liked the 80lbs so much better...
> 
> Anyone else find it accurate?


The first link was accurate at 70 pounds, the second link said she would weigh 54 pounds.
How old is Knuckles now and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> The first link was accurate at 70 pounds, the second link said she would weigh 54 pounds.
> How old is Knuckles now and how much does he weigh?


At his last vet visit, he was 40.9lbs. He was 14 1/2 weeks then.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kittilicious said:


> At his last vet visit, he was 40.9lbs. He was 14 1/2 weeks then.


Uh Oh


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Uh Oh


oh gee thanks.... thats reassuring!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> This was accurate for my dog. 28lbs X 2 = 56 .... 28lbs / 2 = 14 .... 56 + 14 = 70.


Kira was a little 17 lb pup at 14 weeks.
That'll make her only 42 lbs as an adult. 
I find that highly unlikely, since she's in the process of another "growth spurt", packing on 8 lbs in the past 2 weeks. She's now 39 lbs at 5.1 months. 
I swear they grow overnight.

***Also, FWIW I went to the website, and I put in Kira's weight at 14 weeks. (17 lbs at 14 weeks), and it said that Kira will be 33 lbs as an adult.

Fail.

I think there are so many variables that come into play, that there's really no true way of determining the adult weight. Kira had Giardia as a pup, and some dogs may have had food intolerances as pups.
They catch up.


----------

